# Unfuc**ble



## silsalu

Hola chicos. Voy a preguntar una guarangada. Se puede decir esta persona es "unfuckable" (meaning: involteable) Perdó, me lo pide el texto. Gracias!


----------



## lapachis8

Puedes decir lo que tu quieras Silsalu. ¿Qué significa involteable? ¡De qué país es esa expresión?
saludos


----------



## dauda98

involteable?????????  Que es eso??

unfuckable is a word but it has many meanings.


----------



## robertov

Creo que el origen de la palabra que creaste es demasiado rioplatense.


----------



## lapachis8

De todas maneras, siempre es interesante conocer otras voces de otros países que hablan español. ¿No creen? ¿Qué es involteable?
saludos


----------



## silsalu

Voltearse a alguien es tener sexo con alguien, muy slang. Involteable se refiere a que la persona es tan pero tan fea que nadie podria tener ganas de tener sexo con ella


----------



## robertov

habitualmente el hombre dice que se volteo' a una mujer.


----------



## natasha2000

silsalu said:
			
		

> Voltearse a alguien es tener sexo con alguien, muy slang. Involteable se refiere a que la persona es tan pero tan fea que nadie podria tener ganas de tener sexo con ella


 
Mira, yo he oído "infollable" utilizado en el mismo sentido.


----------



## lapachis8

Ahhhh. Creo que si lo que quieres subrayar es el hecho de que a esa persona simplemente no es suceptible de ser "volteada" creo "unfuckable" es absolutamente correcta. Y qué me dices de la gente que es guapa, pero también es involteable???? (Je, je, ) just joking.
saludos


----------



## dauda98

robertov said:
			
		

> habitualmente el hombre dice que se volteo' a una mujer.


 
Well, normally unfuckable is: 1) a chick that is so hot that you know she will never even let you near her.

2). a person that you don't want to fuck around with.

3) something that cannot be fucked up.

I guess you can use it in reference to a person who grosses you out that you would never dream of fucking them. But it is not common to use the term that way.


----------



## natasha2000

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh. Creo que si lo que quieres subrayar es el hecho de que a esa persona simplemente no es suceptible de ser "volteada" creo "unfuckable" es absolutamente correcta. Y qué me dices de la gente que es guapa, pero también es involteable???? (Je, je, ) just joking.
> saludos


 
Estos serían inalcanzable...(untouchable, unreachable)


----------



## lapachis8

silsalu said:
			
		

> Voltearse a alguien es tener sexo con alguien, muy slang. Involteable se refiere a que la persona es tan pero tan fea que nadie podria tener ganas de tener sexo con ella


 

En Inglaterra dicen por ejemplo:

Such and such is ugly as fuck. 
Pero no me queda claro si quieres resaltar el hecho de la fealdad de la persona y por eso nadie quiere "voltearla" o el hecho de que simplemente es "involteable" independientemente de su aspecto.


----------



## Junk

dauda98 said:
			
		

> Well, normally unfuckable is: 1) a chick that is so hot that you know she will never even let you near her.
> 
> 2). a person that you don't want to fuck around with.
> 
> 3) something that cannot be fucked up.
> 
> I guess you can use it in reference to a person who grosses you out that you would never dream of fucking them. But it is not common to use the term that way.


Hmmm. When someone is described as "fuckable", it's the same as saying Yeah, I'd do her. The first two thoughts that come to my mind when I hear "unfuckable" (which is not a word I hear very often) are:

1. A goody-two-shoes sort of girl, very religious maybe, that simply does not put out, no matter what.

2. A girl so ugly that I would never have sex with her.


----------



## natasha2000

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> En Inglaterra dicen por ejemplo:
> 
> Such and such is ugly as fuck.
> Pero no me queda claro si quieres resaltar el hecho de la fealdad de la persona y por eso nadie quiere "voltearla" o el hecho de que simplemente es "involteable" independientemente de su aspecto.


 
Perdón, pero no entiendo cómo uno pude ser "involteable" independientemente de su aspecto?  Por lo que se ha dicho aquí, uno puede ser tan feo que nadie tiene ganas de "voltearselo" (version española, bueno, argentina), o bien tan guapo que es inalcanzable, o sea que es muy dificil que consigas "voltearlo" (versión inglesa). Pues, en ambos casos es algo en relación directa con el aspecto de la persona en cuestión.

EDIT: Parece que la palabra en inglés puede tener dos significados opuestos....


----------



## lapachis8

El post the Junk respondería tu pregunta.
saludos



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Perdón, pero no entiendo cómo uno pude ser "involteable" independientemente de su aspecto?  Por lo que se ha dicho aquí, uno puede ser tan feo que nadie tiene ganas de "voltearselo" (version española, bueno, argentina), o bien tan guapo que es inalcanzable, o sea que es muy dificil que consigas "voltearlo" (versión inglesa). Pues, en ambos casos es algo en relación directa con el aspecto de la persona en cuestión.
> 
> EDIT: Parece que la palabra en inglés puede tener dos significados opuestos....


----------



## lapachis8

Tal vez el término que buscas es "undoable" se aplica totalmente a involteable.
saludos


----------



## oriental

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh. Creo que si lo que quieres subrayar es el hecho de que a esa persona simplemente no es suceptible de ser "volteada" creo "unfuckable" es absolutamente correcta. Y qué me dices de la gente que es guapa, pero también es involteable???? (Je, je, ) just joking.
> saludos


 
Hola a todos
Voltear.
I_verbo transitivo_ 
*1* _(en el aire)_ to toss
*2*  _(la tortilla, la tierra)_ to turn over 
*3* _LAm (la cabeza)_ to turn

Llamo la atenciòn a los amigos foreros sobre la acepciòn Nº 2.
En ella no existe limitaciòn de gènero ni de gusto
Volteable se refiere, entonces, a la persona susceptible de recibir la acciòn, "ser voltead/o/a.
El caso presentado por Lapachis8 ni implica que sea involteable, sino que no se puede ejercer la acciòn sobre esa persona determinada, hecho por demàs muy frecuente...Zorro-uvas-paràbolas.
La expresion "involteable" implica -al menos como se conoce en la vecindad-  principalmente un elemento subjetivo en la elecciòn, cual es el criterio (ètico/estètico/etc) de quien habla.
Se puede utilizar, tambièn aunque con un sentido muy especifico y que no tiene nada que ver con el alimento, la expresiòn "incomible".
Las expresiones que podrìamos utilizar, entonces, como sinònimos de "Unfuckable" - involteable/incomible - tambien se pueden aplicar a una situaciòn que no se puede soportar, pero, por el sentido primeramente expuesto.
Robertov, ¿ como se traduce "..un cepillo ?
Silsalu, no tenès otra pregunta que hacer  
No hay caso, este foro, alegra la tarde.
En mi caso.
Saludos a todos


----------



## robertov

Hola Oriental, 

Ya me imagine que el tema te iba a atraer. Me perdiste con lo del cepillo. Yo sali' de Uruguay hace tiempo. Debe ser nuevo.


----------



## silsalu

me alegra haberles alegrado la tarde!!!! Me quiero referir al aspecto de la persona, entonces sí les parece que se puede entender "unfuckable" o les parece mejor infollable?? (Después me fijo si tengo otras de mis preguntas  jaja!!) Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!


----------



## lapachis8

Ya no entendí nada:
*"...parece que se puede entender "unfuckable" o les parece mejor infollable??"*
¿Querías un equivalente en inglés o en español? Infollable es español peninsular.
Undoable es un buen equivalente para involteable. En fin, pero si de lo que se trata es de complicarse más...


----------



## natasha2000

Ya que se mencionan cepillos, me he acordado que en España follar = cepillar.

Entonces, ¿también se puede decir incepillable?


----------



## robertov

Es increible cua'ntas maneras de decirlo.
A propo'sito de cepillos, Natasha, le esta's abriendo la puerta a Oriental para que nos alegre la tarde a todos.


----------



## natasha2000

robertov said:
			
		

> Es increible cua'ntas maneras de decirlo.
> A propo'sito de cepillos, Natasha, le esta's abriendo la puerta a Oriental para que nos alegre la tarde a todos.


 
Pos adelante, Oriental... 

Si es alegría, alegria pa to's...


----------



## robertov

Si no se cohibe....


----------



## natasha2000

Es que me interesa mucho pque ha mencionado el cepillo.....

(Ya seé, curiositu killed the cat, e igual termino de la misma manera, pero uno es como es y no puede cambiar....)


----------



## ordequin

Hola a todos:
Yo creo que lo de "infollable", en español no tiene los dos sentidos que hay en inglés. En español(peninsular) sólo hay un sentido, y es que esa persona te echa para atrás, que, vamos, no te la F....., ni por todo el oro del mundo.


----------



## oriental

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pos adelante, Oriental...
> 
> Si es alegría, alegria pa to's...


Hola natasha.
Hola a todos.
Cabeceado el centro por Robertov, no tengo màs remedio y sì, cohibe un poquito pero hay un viejo dicho,considerado muy ordinario -despuès de lo que vamos visto quizàs no tanto - que dice "con pelo, aunque sea un cepillo" y.. en fin
Ya que el cepillo ya està involucrado hasta en España...
Me acordè de otra forma de trasmitir la idea, que me suena màs fuerte quizàs pero me choca menos "no la come ni el àcido"
Y, ya que hablamos de España, ¿ no es el mismo sentido que un maño amigo le dà a "pues.... NI AHÌ!!!" ?
Saludos


----------



## loladamore

No se me ocurre un adjetivo en este momento, pero sí una frase que usan algunos machos al hablar de forma exageradamente despectiva de una chica de no muy buen ver. Existe una frase para hablar de algo tan desagradable que no la tocarías, ni con un instrumento desde una distancia relativamente segura:

*I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole*.

Esta frase se ha adaptado de la siguiente forma:

*I wouldn't touch her with somebody else's*

donde creo que no es necesario aclarar _with somebody else's *what*_.

No es nada grato que te lo apliquen  .


----------



## cirrus

If it is someone (male or female) you just wouldn't ever, ever, touch (let alone make love to) you might hear people saying "I wouldn't touch him/ her with yours".  I have no idea whether this usage is common outside the UK.


----------



## natasha2000

Hombre, eso es muy divertido, es que me encanta saber sobre esas cosas...

Oriental... Es que no entiendo muy bien eso de "con pelo aunque sea un cepillo"....


----------



## silsalu

No no no, no te enojes, me quedo con unfuckable. Besos


----------



## lapachis8

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hombre, eso es muy divertido, es que me encanta saber sobre esas cosas...
> 
> Oriental... Es que no entiendo muy bien eso de "con pelo aunque sea un cepillo"....


 
Porque el pubis tiene pelo...


----------



## oriental

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hombre, eso es muy divertido, es que me encanta saber sobre esas cosas...
> 
> Oriental... Es que no entiendo muy bien eso de "con pelo aunque sea un cepillo"....


 
Pues.... pues que la fealdad.... no importa... en realidad ..un varòn sòlo tendrìa que hacer la siguiente pregunta *de* una mujer (fìjate que no digo debe obtener la respuesta exacta):
¿ tiene pelo ?, then "fuckable"...en el pasado, el uso de las màquinas de rasurar no era tan frecuente....
Ya la estoy complicando demasiado.... apurèmonos que se acaba el mundo.
Espero haber sido claro natasha2000.


----------



## leacray

As a U.S. English speaker, I wouldn't understand "unfuckable" in the sense you mean.  To me, it sounds more like what other English speakers have indicated... too hot to let you near her, or too snobby or religious.  I also have not heard the sentence the U.K. speakers mention, "I wouldn't touch her with somebody else's..." but I think U.S. speakers would probably get the idea anyway!  Personally, I would vote for something more straightforward and prosaic, like "too ugly to fuck".

Lea


----------



## grego47

silsalu said:
			
		

> Hola chicos. Voy a preguntar una guarangada. Se puede decir esta persona es "unfuckable" (meaning: involteable) Perdó, me lo pide el texto. Gracias!


If she is unfuc**ble means she has to be very, very ugly


----------

